# القيمة المكتسبة earend value



## مهاب الشجاع (17 فبراير 2009)

لقد قمت باعداد ملف أكسل يقوم بتوضيح مثال عملي عن مشروع افتراضي وكيفية متابعة أداء المشروع عن طريق مراقبة الكلفة ارجو من الله أن ينال أعجابكم


----------



## محمود الشجاع (7 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية يا معلم وبدنا نشوف شغلات اكتر 
عم نستنا كل جديد الله يقويك يا معلم مهاب


----------



## anwerbasha (7 يونيو 2009)

مشكورر كتير كتير علي الملف


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (7 يونيو 2009)

Good file
specially the SPI and CPI Figure
i studied it in master of project management, Academic year
not all planners know about it and thx for telling our friends about it

best wishes


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (9 يونيو 2009)

مجهود رائع وملف ممتاز بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## mouh (10 يونيو 2009)

barak allahou fik ayouha el ousteth


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (10 يونيو 2009)

شرح رائع

و جهد ممتاز 

بارك الله في علمك وفي وقتك وفي جهدك وصحتك

فخير الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## eng_houssam (11 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي 
التنسيق رائع والمادة العلمية جيدة جداً


----------



## هديل كريم (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على هذا الملف الرائع والمبسط في الحقيقه لقد استفدت منه بشكل كبير 
جزاك الله عنه خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## foxbat636 (14 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذا الملف الرائع والمبسط وجزاك الله كل خير على كل دقيقة و ثانية بذلتها*
*وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف الرائع وجاري التحميل


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (15 يونيو 2009)

أشكرك يا مهاب الشجاع على هذا الجهد ،، هذه الطريقة في النمذجة ، تُسهل من هضم المواضيع وفهمها بطريقة علمية لا يمكن نسيانها. أشكرك وأقدر لك مجهودك ، وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله.


----------



## حسن احمد (15 يونيو 2009)

بارك اله فيك والى الامام


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (19 يونيو 2009)

مش عارف اظن في مشكلة في تحميل الملف لا استطيع تحميله

أنا مهتم جدا بهذا الموضوع Earned Value لأني أستخدمها في عملي حاليا و أعمل بها تقارير قوية ولله الحمد تجعل أي من مدراء الشركة يعجب بها

لدرجة أنني أثناء عملي في شركة سابقة كتبت لمدير المشروع أننى سأقدم له شهريا Estimated Remaining Cost of the project و أستدعاني و أستدعى ال Technical Manager و أقروا انها صعب أن نحصل عليها للمشروع و كان التحدي أننى قدمتها لهم كما وعدت


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ مهاب على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## intrepid (27 سبتمبر 2009)

dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## NAK (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohammedsharaby (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## خذير (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك الله علما


----------



## محمد السواكنى (9 يناير 2012)

شكرا لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## بحر الرجال (9 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## khamis jassim (4 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف الرائع وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## ALLAMGIG (30 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا ليك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (2 نوفمبر 2012)

الف مليون شكر على الملف الرائع


----------



## nofal (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (4 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا
شكراً شكرا
شكراً شكراً شكر
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً​


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لك على الملف القيم والمعلومات الرائعه


----------



## saidelsayedab (22 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

